# I have hurt myself



## macta123

Hello friends,

  How do you say  I have hurt myself in your language?


----------



## Cereth

in spanish:
Me he hecho daño....
Me he lastimado...


----------



## Suane

Slovak:
Zranil (male form)/ Zranila (female form) som sa.
Udrel/a som sa.
Ublížil/a som si.

Btw, why do you want to know that? Do you have any particular reason?


----------



## Mutichou

In French: je me suis fait mal.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Catalan: 
M'he fet mal.


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic:

*وجعت نفسي
*(waja'tu nafsi)

or
*
جرحت نفسي*
(garaHtu nafsi)


----------



## ronanpoirier

In portuguese:

*Eu me machuquei.*
or just
*Machuquei-me.

*In hungarian:

*Éngem megsebesíttem. *_(I'm not really sure about this one)_


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew:​ 
פגעתי בעצמי
(Pag'ati be'atzmi)​


----------



## mahaz

*مىن اپنىذات کونقصان پهنچاچکى\چکاهون* 
(mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukki hon)- feminine
(mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukka hon)-masculine


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

I have hurt myself = M-am rănit (singur/singură).

You can add "singur" (masculine)/ "singură" (feminine) to emphasize that you did it yourself.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> In portuguese:
> 
> *Eu me machuquei.*
> or just
> *Machuquei-me.*


Also 

*Magoei-me.*



			
				mahaz said:
			
		

> (mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukki hon)- feminine
> (mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukka hon)-masculine


That many words?! Which language is that, *Mahaz*?


----------



## poul

Danish: Jeg har slået mig


----------



## Elieri

Swedish:

Jag har skadat mig (själv).
or
Jag har gjort mig (själv) illa.

The "själv" can be added to emphasize that you did it yourself.


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino / Tagalog: Nasaktan ko ang aking sarili


----------



## mahaz

Outsider said:
			
		

> That many words?! Which language is that, *Mahaz*?


 
It is Urdu. 
Sorry I forgot to mention.


----------



## alby

Croatian: Ozlijedila sam se (f)
             Ozlijedio sam se (m)

Nataša


----------



## Jagoda

*Polish:*

Zranilam sie.
OR
Skaleczylam sie.


----------



## DonManuel_CH

German:

Ich habe mich verletzt / Ich habe mir wehgetan.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

Ik heb me(zelf) pijn gedaan.


----------



## Roshini

Malay/Melayu - Saya telah mencederakan diri saya. 

Saya - I
telah - have
mencederakan - have hurt
diri saya - myself.
hurt - cedera


----------



## Juri

IT. Mi sono ferito, Mi son fatto male, Un male del diavolo


----------



## maver

Estonian:

Sain haiget. 

OR if for any reason you would like to emphasize that it was you who hurt yourself (on purpose?):

Tegin endale haiget.


----------



## Shmily

chinese simplied:我伤害了自己
我-I
伤害- hurt
了- past time
自己-myself


----------



## Oihana

In Basque:

Mina hartu dut


----------



## alitza

In Romanian, another way of saying it would be : "M-am lovit" which is more common than "M-am rănit", more often used in everyday situations. It literally means "I have hit myself" which implies the idea of hurting oneself.


----------



## mahadhir

Bahasa Melayu/Malay: Saya cedera. It's extremely rare to say "Saya mencederakan diri saya" in Malay.


----------



## dusica

Serbianovredila sam se (f.)
Povredio sam se (m.)


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:
			
		

> That many words?!


 
No, very many syllables, more or less. 

*مىن - mai*
*اپنىذات - apnizaat*
*کونقصان - konuqSaan*
*پهنچاچکى - punchachukki*
*چکاهون - chukkahon*

Questions to mahaz:

What happened to the "noon" (ن) in the first word? Why is it not pronounced?
The letter "dhaal" (ذ) in the second word should be transcribed as "dh" or "th", I suppose.
Is the Saad (ص) pronounced as emphatic as in Arabic?
Why is the "haa" (ه) in the fourth word not pronounced?
Do you mean that the feminine form is پهنچاچکيهون and the masculine one پهنچاچکاهون?
It's interesting to see that Urdu uses so long words.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Muh hooduh ow-garr cudaym.


----------



## linguist786

mahaz said:
			
		

> *مىن اپنىذات کونقصان پهنچاچکى\چکاهون*
> (mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukki hon)- feminine
> (mai apni zaat ko nuqsaan puncha chukka hon)-masculine


that's a bit long-winded isn't it?!
I'd just say "Mujhe chot lagee hai"


----------



## Encolpius

ronanpoirier said:


> In portuguese:
> 
> *Eu me machuquei.*
> or just
> *Machuquei-me.*
> 
> In hungarian:
> 
> *Éngem megsebesíttem. *_(I'm not really sure about this one)_


 

correct Hungarian.

Megsérültem.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> No, very many syllables, more or less.
> 
> *مىن - mai*
> *اپنىذات - apnizaat*
> *کونقصان - konuqSaan*
> *پهنچاچکى - punchachukki*
> *چکاهون - chukkahon*


You're break up of the words is incorrect, Whodunit. But you probably were misled by mahaz's Urdu because even that has been formatted incorrectly. The correct break up is:

maiN - apni - zaat - ko - nuqsaan - pahuNchi - chukii - hooN (8 words!)

maiN - I
apni zaat - oneself (myself in this case)
ko - oblique marker
nuqsaan - harm
pahuNchi - reach (fem.)
chuki - perfect (past) marker
hooN - (from "to be"). Can't be translated here





> What happened to the "noon" (ن) in the first word? Why is it not pronounced?
> The letter "dhaal" (ذ) in the second word should be transcribed as "dh" or "th", I suppose.
> Is the Saad (ص) pronounced as emphatic as in Arabic?
> Why is the "haa" (ه) in the fourth word not pronounced?
> Do you mean that the feminine form is پهنچاچکيهون and the masculine one پهنچاچکاهون?


1. Urdu has another letter which looks like a noon but has no dot it. It's pronunciation is sometimes a nasalised "N" sound, or sometimes nothing at all.
2. Yes but in Urdu it's pronounced almost always like a "z"
3. No, just like the seen.
4. It is pronounced sometimes but when speaking fast, it might not be heard.
5. Yes


----------



## kusurija

Suane said:


> Slovak:
> Zranil (male form)/ Zranila (female form) som sa.
> Udrel/a som sa.
> Ublížil/a som si.
> 
> Btw, why do you want to know that? Do you have any particular reason?


 
In Czech it is similar:
Zranil/zranila/zranilo(m./f./n.) jsem se. _or_ Poranil/-a/-o jsem se. _or_ 
Uhodil/-a/-o jsem se. _or_ Praštil/-a/-o jsem se. (this is slightly slang)
Ublížil/-a/-o jsem si. (Btw, in Slovak there is also neutrum (-o))

In Lithuanian:
Susižalojau. _or_ 
Užsigavau.


----------



## gsnroses

*Me he lastimado* (spanish language)

***That sounds so emo, jajajajaja!!!


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Χτύπησα/κτύπησα»* [ˈxtipisa] & [ˈktipisa] --> _I hurt (past tense) myself, I injured myself_ which is the aorist form (1st p. sing.) of the active ambitransitive v. *«χτυπώ»* [xtiˈpo] or *«κτυπώ»* [ktiˈpo] --> _(intrans.) to hurt/injure oneself, (trans.) to strike, hit, make rumble_ < Classical denominative v. *«κτυπέω/κτυπῶ» ktŭpéō* (uncontracted)/*ktŭpô* (contracted) --> _(intrans.) to crack, rumble, (trans.) to make rumble_ < Classical masc. noun *«κτύπος» ktúpŏs* --> _strong noise, cracking, stamping_ (onomatopoeic).
Note that the MoGr «κτυπώ/χτυπώ» is ambitransitive, when intransitive, it expresses reflexive interpretation.


----------



## Zarbi

Shmily said:


> chinese simplied:我伤害了自己
> 我-I
> 伤害- hurt
> 了- past time
> 自己-myself


I've never heard it said that way before, so I Googled it. Turns out it only appears in song lyrics 

伤害 is usually used to mean "hurt" in an emotional sense. If you wanted to say "physically hurt/injured", you might say 弄伤.

我受伤了 (I'm hurt/injured) would sound more natural.


By the way, 伤 would be 傷 in traditional Chinese.


----------

